# Reserve hunt results



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not sure whats going on...just going by what it said on the 1 guys results on page 1 of this thread..


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Once again, no dice. ****


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I remember seeing those notices before but has it ever happened?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

at shiawassee, if the gov shutdown, we'd probably have a makeshift drawing by the permit holders...self draw to keep it organized. its only 35 parties. won't be that hard to organize and keep it sane.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

We went 2 for 4 again. Opening am at Shiawassee. Steve


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Sampsons_owner said:


> We went 2 for 4 again. Opening am at Shiawassee. Steve


you should be banned from applying. geeze...you get the damn thing every year.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Now Now dont be that way. You got to join us one year remember. Last year both boys got it. This year the youngest and their Momma got it. Our youngest is known as Mr lucky. As a youth he got drawn 1st alot on the youth hunts. Steve


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

slwayne said:


> 21 years of applying for FP, 21 years of rejection. Starting to get a complex. Oh well, based on the reports about conditions there this year I'm probably better off starting the season at my old tried and true wood duck spot.


Heck, your just a rookie.....LoL wait til you get up to 30yrs then you can join my group


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

FYI fish point opening morning is roughly a 3% chance of getting drawn. Just saying. Shi is 8% and Harsens is 5%.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Craig where do you find those stats at? I always wondered how many apply and what the percentages were for these and the pure Michigan hunts or elk hunt. Steve


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

0/2. Time for my daughter to pull out a rabbit. If not, there's a couple non draw youth hunts, or even some other options available.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

2nd day AM - Shia


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> daughter


Update Son was pick for HI opener AM


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

We were 2/4. Opening Am FP and second day Pm Shiawassee


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> 2nd day AM - Shia


Good looking bearded dog!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Daughter came through for us. Was sweating for a bit.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> 1 of 2 waiting for the girlfriend to wake up and check hers. Second year in a row drawn
> View attachment 433067


Don't know your secret. I've been putting in for the Harsens reserved hunts. Never been picked. In 35 years.....


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I hear ya Wax, 0 for 4...again. I've had better luck drawing a Michigan Elk tag. Seriously.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

waxico said:


> Don't know your secret. I've been putting in for the Harsens reserved hunts. Never been picked. In 35 years.....


Are you only doing opening day?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

waxico said:


> Don't know your secret. I've been putting in for the Harsens reserved hunts. Never been picked. In 35 years.....


My first choice was opening morning second was second day pm. I had the girlfriend put in for the same thing but second day pm for first choice and second choice opeing am. This was her first year trying i thought she was going to get drawn and I wasn't.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> Are you only doing opening day?


don't answer. craig gonna tell you how successful he is at reserves while putting in for second day.

its like winning the ugly step sister instead of the hot girl.


----------



## blklab (Jan 5, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> FYI fish point opening morning is roughly a 3% chance of getting drawn. Just saying. Shi is 8% and Harsens is 5%.


Theres no way only 800 people applied for harsens.!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

blklab said:


> Theres no way only 800 people applied for harsens.!


Last year? 700 for opening day.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

0/4 three years running.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

nothing for me again. can I tag along with one of you lucky guys? I pay for gas and extra shells. Cannot go to open marsh with my cataract, those spot lights probably blind me. I take you layout shooting in November.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

craigrh13 said:


> Are you only doing opening day?


Yes as first choice AM, second choice Sunday AM. Never been picked.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Its been a lot of years but was able to get pm second day at shia! We will make the best of it.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Yes as first choice AM, second choice Sunday AM. Never been picked.


Try second day pm next year for first choice. Right around a 50% chance of getting picked.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Try second day pm next year for first choice. Right around a 50% chance of getting picked.


Thanks for the tip. Doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result, as they say,.....


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> Try second day pm next year for first choice. Right around a 50% chance of getting picked.


The afternoon of the second day would probably be my absolute last choice of hunt at a managed area, for the entire season.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lastflight said:


> The afternoon of the second day would probably be my absolute last choice of hunt at a managed area, for the entire season.


i've tried to tell craig that. lol. 

opening morning and second day afternoon....its not even the same thing. I can hunt monday and have same kind of hunt as sunday night.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lastflight said:


> The afternoon of the second day would probably be my absolute last choice of hunt at a managed area, for the entire season.


You are absolutely right. The second day is terrible. I wouldn’t even waste my time on it.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> You are absolutely right. The second day is terrible. I wouldn’t even waste my time on it.


I'm glad we are on the same page.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm gonna waste my time. Its better than working. Besides it can be a test run for the equipment. No need to get it out until the start of the season right!


----------

